# If you like martial arts history...the new guy is here to answer your questions.



## pankration (Jan 14, 2007)

Greetings everyone. You won't believe how I found this site! My son googled my name (the real one) and found a thread on this forum debating the strengths of MMA and the ancient Greek martial art of pankration. In one of the posts, my new book was mentioned. So I started looking around and found that their was a lively discussion going on amongst true lovers of the martial arts. I started to look around at other threads and I can say I liked what I saw.
About me: teacher, writer, parent and martial artist. I started at 16 and have been practicing various arts for over, oh my god, 30 years!! I did all the things most of the older members here probably have. I took lessons, tried different arts, competed, taught, coached and had my own school for awhile. Now age and injury have caught up so I'm not as adamant about training as I once was (and my waistline shows it).
I love the UFC and other MMAs, boxing and movies that feature the arts. I hope to contribute some interesting posts but I'll probably stick to the historical stuff so if anyone has any questions, ask me. I may know the answer but I always look stuff up.
On the sites below is my blog. Take a look at my UFC "reports" as well as free chapters from my book and any other martial art that catches my interest.


----------



## Drac (Jan 14, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 14, 2007)

Welcome amd happy posting


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jan 14, 2007)

pankration said:


> Greetings everyone. You won't believe how I found this site! My son googled my name (the real one) and found a thread on this forum debating the strengths of MMA and the ancient Greek martial art of pankration. In one of the posts, my new book was mentioned. So I started looking around and found that their was a lively discussion going on amongst true lovers of the martial arts. I started to look around at other threads and I can say I liked what I saw.
> About me: teacher, writer, parent and martial artist. I started at 16 and have been practicing various arts for over, oh my god, 30 years!! I did all the things most of the older members here probably have. I took lessons, tried different arts, competed, taught, coached and had my own school for awhile. Now age and injury have caught up so I'm not as adamant about training as I once was (and my waistline shows it).
> I love the UFC and other MMAs, boxing and movies that feature the arts. I hope to contribute some interesting posts but I'll probably stick to the historical stuff so if anyone has any questions, ask me. I may know the answer but I always look stuff up.
> On the sites below is my blog. Take a look at my UFC "reports" as well as free chapters from my book and any other martial art that catches my interest.


 

welcome!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 14, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## MJS (Jan 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy! 

Mike


----------



## Kacey (Jan 14, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## stickarts (Jan 14, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 14, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 14, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 14, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Jan 14, 2007)

Welcome to martial talk, your experience will be appreciated


----------



## Domo Kun (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## goodwrench_mc (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Carol (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## pankration (Jan 19, 2007)

I mentioned my blog above somewhere. Opinions on UFC and FREE excerpts from my book are on the blog. I just added one tonight. Remember to read them by date not as they appear. Take a look. Enjoy.

By the way, I wish to thank all of you on this site for the warm welcome. I've already engaged in a bunch of discussions and I must say I'm really enjoying it. With people like you this site can only grow.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 19, 2007)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 19, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## matt.m (Jan 19, 2007)

welcome


----------



## TKDDAD (Jan 19, 2007)

Welcome, I look forward to reading some of your articles on the historical aspect of Martial Arts.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome to MT, it will be nice to have you around ... happy posting!


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------



## kenpotroop (Feb 5, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 7, 2007)

*Welcome to Martial Talk!*


----------



## g-bells (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to MT and your book seems very interesting from the excerpt on your blog


----------

